# do you feel different with twins



## yumyum1979

Hi ladies , just wanted to know do you feel different or do you get bigger at the start , i know as the months go on:blush: but around the 8-10 wks stage, i only ask because with my daughter i didnt have these fears but i have an odd feeling i am having twins and just wanted to know if you ladies felt different ?:wacko:


----------



## RockingMom2Be

call me crazy but I knew it was twins from the start n so did my 4 yr old god daughter (im only 10 wks n 1 day) but my god daughter predicted my pregnancy, n before I was even late I started having dreams I was preggo with 1 boy 1 girl then once my god daughter found out I was preggo she said it was 1 boy 1 girl then on Tues last week I had my 1st ultrasound n found out its twins when my god daughter sqaw it she goes see 2, i told u its a boy n a girl  good luck


----------



## Nut_Shake

With me i would never have thought it in a million years. I actually had no symptoms at all in the beginning, was just more tired than usual. I had a scan at 9 weeks which was when i got told there were 2 of them, i freaked out! lol! I actually thought the sonographer and my husband had a joke going between them, i honestly did not believe her for a good 5 minutes when she told me!

I also only started showing at 16 weeks. So for me i didn't feel in the slightest that i may be carrying more than 1 xx


----------



## Laura2919

I wouldnt have guessed in a million years that I was expecting twins but I was big from the beginning. I was wearing maternity jeans at 8 weeks lol.


----------



## chetnaz

RockingMom2Be said:


> call me crazy but I knew it was twins from the start n so did my 4 yr old god daughter (im only 10 wks n 1 day) but my god daughter predicted my pregnancy, n before I was even late I started having dreams I was preggo with 1 boy 1 girl then once my god daughter found out I was preggo she said it was 1 boy 1 girl then on Tues last week I had my 1st ultrasound n found out its twins when my god daughter sqaw it she goes see 2, i told u its a boy n a girl  good luck

How weird, my 4 year old son predicted mine. We decided to tell him quite early on that I was pregnant as he kept jumping on me and I was afraid he'd end up kicking me in the stomach, so we told him mummy had a baby in her tummy when I was 10 weeks gone. I asked him if he wanted a boy or a girl and he said to me "A boy - no, I want two boys", to which I replied that I could only have one baby at a time. Imagine my shock when I went for my 12 week scan and the sonographer said there's two! When I told him mummy was going to find out the gender of the babies at 16 weeks, he replied "I've told you mummy, they're boys!". And they were! He was so sure from the very beginning!

As for feeling any different, I was bloated very early on and had bad morning sickness (all day sickness really) which i never had with my eldest, so I had a feeling something was up...Just wasnt sure what! lol


----------



## Kaylabear

Yes I think so because my first pregnancy was with twin boys and this time around it's a single pregnancy with a girl and it feels totally different!!!


----------



## ViolaPlayer

Not too many things really.

1) My BFP was immediate and very obvious.
2) REALLY tired all of 1st trimester.
3) Just had a gut feeling. I kept reading the multiples section of my pregnancy book.


----------



## RainbowGift

I talked about it A LOT. "maybe it's twins..." followed by a laugh like I was just kidding. My husband even thought there might be three. Still, when we found out, we were in disbelief for a few minutes. Even in disbelief, we went koo-koo with happiness and started crying.

*I got an immediate positive with my test.
*I got VERY sick for months, couldn't move without holding a bowl under my chin, morning noon and night.
*My "bump" came early and grows fast.

I haven't had children before, so I don't know if these symptoms would have been the same if I were having a single baby... but, I've had lots of friends and family to compare to and I think they are all twin-related.

:)


----------



## chan8180

yes i had a strong feeling from about 8 weeks. Sickness was bad but i had that with my daughter, i just felt more pregnant, boobs more sore, belly popped out quick ect. I used to read about twin symptoms and even replayed in my mind how they would break the news to me at the 12 week scan. I only really admitted to my husband i thought it was twins walking into the scan and he made me feel silly, that taught him he he!


----------



## Ringnebula

Wow I was in complete shock! having TWINS,CRAZY. Plus this is my first pregnancy. I just found out I was having twins on tues.


----------



## Mea

I had IVF so i knew there was a chance of twins because we had 2 embryos put back in, but then we did the same when i got pregnant with my little boy and we only had the one!!
I did a pregnancy test 5 days after having them put back in as i just had a feeling they were both tucked nicely in there, and the test said 2-3 weeks and that would have been several days before my period was due so i knew it was going to be twins but was still a shock seeing them at my 7wk scan. I also got sickness from about 6 weeks which i didnt have at all with my singleton!!


----------



## mamato2more

I knew before I was pregnant that the next set would be twins..Almost as though God was giving me a heads up..I was sooooo sick and sooooo tired..Not like any of my others..It really knocked me down! But, I also had six under my belt too, so I knew my body pretty darn well..


----------



## Twinminator

I was acutely tired in the first tri, but didn't know any different so thought it was normal. 
Also sported a little bump at 14wks, when I had my first scan I wondered why the other ladies had flat tummies still.
Nevertheless it never never never crossed my mind, and I was bowled over when the sonographer told me. Other than that I felt absolutely fine, carried on as normal, easy peasy pregnancy. 
Carrying a singleton this time and feel like a very old, decrepit bag of Sh!!te :dohh:


----------



## hmfitzy

When we were trying for a baby, we had odd conversations about twins as there are quite a few in the family but mostly stuff like, gosh, think if we should have two..
I had a really bad morning sickness, could barely eat anything other than dry toast (which was doing my head in as im not a toast-breakfast person but could not even eat serials as milk made me sick big time) and having had a boy before, everyone would say " oh you must be having a girl this time then!!" and we would joke with some friends that oh, maybe twins instead.

Two days before the first scan, when reading up pregnancy stuff online, the word multiples would REALLLY stick out to me or get my attention in unusal way and i even remember pointing that out to my hubbie who was sitting next to me..

So for me no other big differences than more sickness in the first trimester..from then on to around 27-28 it&#347; been not been much different but oh it&#347; the weeks after that that i can physically feel the "double" difference!!

Good luck and enjoy!! Getting closer and closer to my duedate i´m obviously getting excited about meeting the little ones, but already it has crossed my mind that i will miss the pregnancy in some ways!!


----------



## mummy jo

i have an 11 month boy and just found out im pregnant again waiting to go to my first appointment with midwife dont exactly know how far along i am exactly 

but i feel so different and when i was having my first i knew strait away i was going to have a boy i cnt decide with this pregnancy also morning sickness is worse having dreams about twins or somtimes even more than two i keep thinking it all the time i keep saying to my partner im either further on than i think or im having more than one baby it just doesnt feel the same attall i suppose evry pregnancy is different but somthing is just telling me im going to be having more than one exited but afraid 

as i had no complications with my first no pain releif needed and had water birth wanted the same agen but there are more complications with twins :( hope evrything is ok very worried but exited at the same time :) x


----------



## san fran shan

This is my 1st pregnancy ever, so I don't have anything to compare it to. I was majorly tired weeks 5 and 6. Like sleeping 11 hours at night and taking 2-4 hour naps. I have nausea but have been able to eat and keep food down the whole time. I have major food aversions, but eating hasn't been a problem. Makes me wonder how good I would feel if there was just one!! I am 11 weeks 3 days now and just had a scan Monday. They are measuring a little ahead which is great! I am not showing too much. I can still button my jeans but prefer not to as it is uncomfortable when sitting all day. I got a belly band last week so I can leave my pants undone at work. Helps a lot!


----------



## arj

My 2 year old kept saying "two babies"! And I was saying "no Mummy can only fit one baby in there".. sure enough he was right, although he kept saying it was one girl and one boy, but theyre both boys!

I felt no different at all this time round than with my two singleton pregnancies. Maybe slightly more tired, but I put that down to being 3 years older and having two kids to run around after. 

Let us know how you go!


----------



## yumyum1979

God I forgot all about this post lol well no I did t have twins only the one and she turned one on sunday where did that time go x


----------

